# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  A mendoni se termat e informatikës duhen përkthyer në shqip?

## Borix

Nisma e perkthimit ne gjuhen shqipe te termave te informatikes, teknologjise se se informacionit, apo kombinimet e fushave te te dyja sferave, qe eshte ndermarre ne kete nenforum, ka vlerat e veta. Megjithate, une, personalisht, nuk e gjykoj si nje nisme "revolucionare" per sa i perket vlerave qe kjo mund te ofroje, relativ me vlerat qe ofrojne konceptet, te cilat shume pake i njohin _mire_.

Prandaj, vendosa te hap kete sondazh, per te vezhguar nese ia vlen te perkthehen termat baze ne gjuhen shqipe, apo jo. Jini objektivë!

----------


## strange

Nese duam edhe ne, qe nje dite te jet Kompjuteri ne gjuhen tone, dhe kur kemi probleme me Pc, mos te themi: "Me eshte prishur pc se te My Computer.....", po te themi ne gjuhen tone shqipe, at'here duhet përkthyer. 

Përgjigja ime eshte Po, me p te madhe.

----------


## Borix

Po edhe une me "p" te madhe (te shtypit) e kam vene ne opsione, megjithese votova "Jo", ate me "j" te madhe.

----------


## zoomen15

Votova per JO,se kur nis e perkthen termet se dime se per ca behet fjale.

----------


## strange

Lere qe jemi mbrapa Botes, po as para nuk duam te ecim. Marshalla....

----------


## drague

absolutisht jo.do bëhemi çorap fare.dhe gjermania shume terma te informatikës i ka ne anglisht.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Eshte e pamundur te perkthesh ne shqip fjale qe nuk ekzistojne ne gjuhen tone..... eshte gje e kote

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Deri diku po.Nuk eshte shume e nevojshme,...

----------


## xfiles

Votova per po, megjithese do ishte mire qe jo te gjitha fjalet te perkthehesin patjeter ne shqip, mire do ishte dhe pershtatja ne gjuhen shqipe, huazime, asthu si ka ndodh dhe ne gjuhet te tjera.

Psh ne italisht "file" nuk eshte perkthyer, dhe ne emailet zyrtare qe shkembejme mes ambientit te prodhimit dhe atij te testimit te gjithe perdorin termat anglisht, 
psh "property files"="files di properties"
e keshtu me rradhe.

Po me siguri perkthimi i termave qe i perkasin fushes se informatikes ne shqip eshte me te vertete nje mission impossible per te gjitha fjalet, e mira eshte te gjejme te mesmen e arte, ato qe prkthehet lehte dhe kane kuptim ne rregull, ato qe nuk perkthehen dot ose nuk i gjen asgje te ngjashme ne shqip le ta huazojme dhe pershtasim mbas rregullave gramatikore e lakuese te shqipes.

----------


## ooooo

Nqse nje gjuhe do te mbijetoj atehere duhet te pasurohet. 

perderisa teknologjia ecen duhet te eci edhe gjuha paralelisht, ne te kundert dikur ajo gjuhe vdes, perderisa  eshte gjuhe e nje kombi qe nuk  lind teknologji

----------


## RaPSouL

Taman puna ti perkthejme, dhe pastaj 99% e shqiptareve sdin ta perdorin pc.

Se shqiptari me mire e ka msu anglishten ashtu permendsh se sa shqipen e vet.

----------


## Rrjeti

Të nderuar,

Me vëmendje i përcjell diskutimet aq sa kam kohë të lirë dhe mendoj që të gjitha diskutimet pro dhe kundër janë deri diku të argumetuara.Duhet apo s´duhet të përkthehen fjalët që i hasim cdo ditë?!Po le të nisemi nga shembulli më konkret në këto faqe; shikoni numrin e vizitave në dy temat :Programe në gjuhën shqipe dhe Nisëm për një fjalor të informatikës dhe atëher përfundimi del vetvetiu....
Dikush thot që na s´kemi fond të fjalëve apo përkthimi do ishte jo adekuat mirëpo me këtë rast unë parashtroj pyetjen të gjith debatorve :perqeshje: se u përkthyen dhe si u përkthyen librat për mjeksi, kimi, fizik, matematik etj?A nuk ishte më lehtë që fjalët t´i përdornim në orgjinal p.sh. në gjuhën latine apo angleze?!Pse e gjith kjo punë?!Po përgjigjen e dini ju vet dhe ata që nuk dinë dikush duhet t`ju spjegon; me siguri, në fillim, shumica e fjalëve përdoreshin ashtu sic janë po me kalimin e kohës u shfaq nevoja e përshtatjes apo gjetjes së fjalëve ekuivalente dhe tani kemi fond të pasur në cdo lëmi të shkencave dhe ather logjikisht del përgjegjja edhe për këtë shkencë dhe kush e mohon ose është injorant ose e bën me qëllim.
Po argument tjetër është fakti që shumica e shprehjeve të cilat përdoren në softuera bazën e kanë në gjuhë angleze, mirëpo sot shumica e tyre u përshtatën në gjuhët e ndryshme të botës, i dini apo i keni pa edhe ju vet.Andaj përkthimet jo që nevojiten po janë edhe të domosdoshme.Po cka ndodh kur fjalët nuk egzistojn në gjuhën tonë?Jam i mendimit dhe është konkluzion logjik, që fjalët e tilla duhet të lehen ashtu sic janë do thot përdorim në orgjinal deri në momentin kur gjenden zgjedhje të reja.Një ndër t´a është analogjia(krahasimi) me gjuhët e tjera përvec anglishtes.Shumica e shqiptarve zotrojnë dy e më tepër gjuhë dhe duke bë krahasim mes anglishtes dhe gjuhëve të tjera mund të gjendet zgjedhja e problemit...
Përpjekja për krijim të fjalorit të informatikës s´është ide e re.Ajo egziston , mirëpo fjalët e përdorura aty janë të pakta.Me fjalë të tjera, informatika ec me hapa gjigante dhe përpiluesit e fjalorit nuk janë në gjendje t´a përcjellin ME KOHÊ dhe t´i përshtatin fjalët, andaj këto faqe të cilat orvatemi ti zhvillojmë paralelisht me proceset e informatikës është një bazë e insiprimit jio vetëm për njerzit e thjesht po jam i sigurt që inspirimi është edhe për shumë akademik të cilët "hyjnë" në këto faqe si anonim pa ndërhyrje.E shfrytzoj rastin për apelim që personat e tillë të hyjnë lirisht në këto diskutime nga të cilat mund të dalin shumë ide dhe zgjedhje të reja.Mos hezitoni, bashkohuni me na, bashkohuni dhe ecni me kohën e teknologjisë informative.

----------


## strange

> Taman puna ti perkthejme, dhe pastaj 99% e shqiptareve sdin ta perdorin pc.
> 
> Se shqiptari me mire e ka msu anglishten ashtu permendsh se sa shqipen e vet.


Edhe ti kur ke filluar te përdoresh pc ne gjuhen angleze nuk ke dit asgjë, po me kalimin e kohës i ke mësua te gjitha, kështu qe fillo edhe njehere nga e para.  :buzeqeshje:  Pastaj bile do ndjehesh krenar, përdor pc ne gjuhen tende.

----------


## landi45

pse jo keshtu do kuptoheshin me lehte

----------


## Olimp

une nuk orientohem dot  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Borix

> Lere qe jemi mbrapa Botes, po as para nuk duam te ecim.


Memet, mendon se gjuha eshte faktori emancipues ne shkenca natyrore apo ne teknologji? Konsultohu me Feynmann-in...:



> You can know the name of a bird in all the languages of the world, but when you're finished, you'll know absolutely nothing whatever about the bird... So let's look at the bird and see what it's doing — that's what counts. I learned very early the difference between knowing the name of something and knowing something.
> 
>     * "What is Science?", presented at the fifteenth annual meeting of the National Science Teachers Association, in New York City (1966) published in The Physics Teacher Vol. 7, issue 6 (1969)






> Nqse nje gjuhe do te mbijetoj atehere duhet te pasurohet.


Gjuha evoluon. Ne rastin e anglishtes, kjo gjuhe u pasuruar kryesisht fale anglishtes amerikane, ku shkenca dhe teknologjia paten nje zhvillim eksponencial. Ne rastin e shqipes, na nevojitet vetem pershtatje; jo gjenerim literal i fjaleve!





> pse jo keshtu do kuptoheshin me lehte


Kush ta siguron qe do te kuptoheshin me lehte? Nese une kerkoj nje literature te zgjeruar mbi nje subjekt te caktuar, a do te mund ta gjeja ne shqip? Nese jo, dhe nese kembengulet se gjithcka dhe gjitchka do te perkthehet ne shqip, sa me hyn mua ne pune kjo, ne nje treg global?


S'po kuptoj argumentat... Mbase s'di shqip...

----------


## mendimi

E pashe kete sondazh dhe mendova te them disa fjale.

Me se pari nuk mendoj se do te kishte ekzistuar fare kjo dileme as ky sondazh nese do te duhej perkthyer termat e informatikes.

Gjuha nga cka perbehet? Vetem nga lidhesat apo nga te gjitha fjalet, nese do te merrnim te gjitha fjalet e huaja te te gjitha teknologjive te kohes nuk do te mbetej asgje nga gjuha shqipe, edhe, dikur eshte zbuluar rrota psh, pastaj kemi kaq shume zbulime gati asnje nga keto nuk e kemi bere ne, atehere cfare do te ishte gjuha jone. Une kete nuk e kuptoj si do te ekzistonte kjo gjuhe. Kompjuteri nuk eshte asgje, nje zbulim i radhes, shume me pak i rendesishem se zbulimi i rrotes ne parahistori, eshte absurde te mos u gjindet kuptimi te gjitha gjerave te reja qe dalim. Neve prandaj edhe sot flasim ( edhe une po perdori ) shume fjale te huaja, pikerisht per kete sepse si kemi tonat apo si kemi zhvilluar si duhet.

Dikush me lart "drague" tha nje gabim shume te madh, ( Edhe gjermanishtja i paska shume fjale te huaja" 

Si quhet kompjuteri ne gjermanisht - Rechner dmth Llogarites

Si quhet televizori ne gjermanisht - Fernseher dmth Largshikues

Si quhet treni ne gjermanisht - Bahn - sdi si ta perkthej ne shqip se fjale nuk kemi

Prandaj eshte absurde te thuhet se gjermanishtja ka shume fjale te huaja, Dmth ka teper pak fjale te huaja, por edhe ato qe perdoren nga populli nuk jan ashtu ne gjermanishten zyrtare.

Pra duhet absolutisht te perkthehet cdo fjale e huaj dhe te futet ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, qofte nga teknologjia informatike qofte cdo aspekt tjeter.

Perndryshe ata qe vijne pas neve do te mirren vesh ndermjet vete por nuk do te flasin shqip.

----------


## edspace

> Nisma e perkthimit ne gjuhen shqipe te termave te informatikes, teknologjise se se informacionit, apo kombinimet e fushave te te dyja sferave, qe eshte ndermarre ne kete nenforum, ka vlerat e veta. Megjithate, une, personalisht, nuk e gjykoj si nje nisme "revolucionare" per sa i perket vlerave qe kjo mund te ofroje, relativ me vlerat qe ofrojne konceptet, te cilat shume pake i njohin _mire_.
> 
> Prandaj, vendosa te hap kete sondazh, per te vezhguar nese ia vlen te perkthehen termat baze ne gjuhen shqipe, apo jo. Jini objektivë!


Borix, 

Në gjithë anëtarët e forumit, kam menduar se ti me njohuritë e tua do ishe ndër ata që do ndihmoje në përkthimin e termave, jo të bëheshe pengesë. 

U zhgënjeva me këtë temë që ke hapur, aq sa vendosa të mos përgjigjesha, por sot lexova se si ti vazhdon të këmbëngulësh në përpjekjet për të nënvleftësuar punën e anëtarëve që marrin pjesë këtu, persona që nisen nga atdhedashuria e tyre për të përmirësuar gjuhën shqipe, dhe vendosa të të përgjigjem, për të treguar se sa e pavlerë është pyetja që ke bërë. 

Çfarë argumentesh ke sjellë për hapjen e kësaj teme? Ti thua që forumi ka vlera, por jo aq vlera për të qenë "revolucionare". Vallë vetëm nismat me vlerat revolucionare na qenkan të denja? Në qindra gjëra të kota që bëjnë njerëzit sot, ty të shqetëson përkthimi i fjalëve në shqip, punë kjo për të mirën e një kombi! 

Përse duhet vëmë në peshore vlerat e gjuhës me vlerat e koncepteve? Përse të mos zhvillohen të dyja njëkohësisht? Me siguri do e kesh dëgjuar argumentin filozofik që konceptet kanë lindur vetëm pasi njerëzit kanë formuar gjuhën. Pak rëndësi ka nëse lindi gjuha apo koncepti i pari, por ajo që ka rëndësi është që komunikimi i qartë është i domosdoshëm për të mësuar konceptet. 


Çfarë argumentesh kërkon? A nuk do duan Shqiptarët të përdorin kompjutera në gjuhën shqipe, të njëjtën gjuhë që kanë mësuar në shkollë e që flasin në shtëpi? 

Përse vijnë shqiptarët në Forumin Shqiptar, kur Interneti është i mbushur me forume në gjuhë të huaja? 

Përse duhet shqiptarët të mësojnë një gjuhë të huaj për të përdorur kompjuterin, Internetin? 

Vallë gjithë kombet e tjera që kanë përkthyer fjalët qenkan të pamend? 

Anglishtja është përhapur në gjithë botën, dhe Shqiptarët nuk bëjnë përjashtim në përdorimin e saj. Ai që ka nevojë apo dëshirë, le ta mësojë anglishten, por anglishtja nuk duhet të jetë e nevojshme për një përdorues të thjeshtë të kompjuterit. Një programues apo inxhinier mund ta mësojë anglishten për nevojat e tij të specializuara, por kujtdo tjetër duhet t'i mjaftojë shqipja për nevojat normale të përdorimit të kompjuterit.

Nevoja për përkthimin e termave të informatikës është natyrale dhe përparimi i gjuhës shqipe në fushën e informatikës është domosdoshmëri jo vetëm për t'u quajtur shqiptar, por edhe për të arritur e konkurruar me gjithë vendet e tjerë të zhvilluar. 

Tema si kjo janë pa asnjë vlerë dhe zakonisht hapen nga ata që nuk vlerësojnë identitetin shqiptar, gjuhën shqipe, shumica e tyre emigrantë prej vitesh, njerëz që kanë mësuar anglisht dhe përtojnë të japin kontributin e tyre për zhvillimin e shqipes. Kur u kërkova administratorëve të hapnin këtë forum, i prisja këto pengesa, prandaj doja të kufizoja forumin vetëm për disa anëtarë që janë vërtet të pasionuar për informatikën dhe përparimin e saj në botën shqiptare. Fatkeqësisht administratorët nuk mundën t'i plotësonin këto kushte, prandaj sot po harxhojmë kohën me tema të tilla, kur duhet ta kishim investuar për zhvillimin e fjalorit.

----------


## Borix

Edspace,




> Në gjithë anëtarët e forumit, kam menduar se ti me njohuritë e tua do ishe ndër ata që do ndihmoje në përkthimin e termave, jo të bëheshe pengesë.


Te qenit pengese eshte thjesht nje premise e kerkuar me porosi dhe ka gjasa te jete po aq e vertete sa c'jam une realisht nje pengese. Mbete nje supozim, nisur nga rrethana te keqkuptuara. Mendova se do te mirekuptohej qellimi im - mosmpleksja e njohurive shkencore/teknologjike (se kane filluar t'i vecojne) me terma dhe gramatika gjuhesore, e cila ka nje fare rendesie, por gjithnje ne vend te dyte, sipas meje. Per shembull, ti edspace je teper i afte ne nje fushe, ne koncepte, perkufizime, teorema e teorira, por kjo nuk eshte e thene te jesh po aq i afte ne terma gjuhesore. E njejta situate e mundshme edhe per te anasjellen. Me kete kerkoj te konkludoj se njohuria e cruxit te fushes eshte nje bashkesi relativisht e vecuar nga estetika gjuhesore qe karakterizon fushen e kesaj njohurie. Nuk eshte thelbesore, per ne shqiptaret, per kohen aktuale, estetika dhe tualeti, por rritja e numrit te rrudhave te trurit ne cdo fushe shkencore. I them keto qe te mos arrish ne konkluzione abstrakte te tipit "pengese", aq me teper ne nje bote virtuale. Une nuk inkurajoj e, per me teper, nuk dekurajoj askend te veproje as ne jeten reale. Specifikisht, nuk ndaloj e nuk kam asnje deshire te ndaloj zhvillimin e "Projektit Fjalori", le ta kodojme keshtu. Madje, me gezon zgjerimi i estetikes, por ne rastin tone te vecante, kjo pune me kujton ato skicat e Goyas - "Kapricot" - ku, nder te tjera, eshte skicuar nje plake e imet dhe e rrudhosur si shtrige perpara pasqyres duke bere makiazh te rende, me parrullen "Gjer ne vdekje!". Sic e kupton vete, ai makiazh jo vetem nuk i shkon plakes, por e ben qesharake. Sigurisht, kete mos e merr si nje analogji me projektin fjalori, sepse ne te kundert del dicka e rende dhe une do te filloj te fajesoj vetveten.





> U zhgënjeva me këtë temë që ke hapur, aq sa vendosa të mos përgjigjesha, por sot lexova se si ti vazhdon të këmbëngulësh në përpjekjet për të nënvleftësuar punën e anëtarëve që marrin pjesë këtu, persona që nisen nga atdhedashuria e tyre për të përmirësuar gjuhën shqipe, dhe vendosa të të përgjigjem, për të treguar se sa e pavlerë është pyetja që ke bërë.


Eshte normale te reflektosh dhe t'i shprehesh reflektimet dhe refleksionet ne forme te shkruar. Eshte po aq normale per nje person ne nje komunitet te cfaredoshem virtual te nise tema apo debate apo diskutime jo me qellimin qe t'i pelqeje dikujt, por me qellimin qe te arrije diku, ne nje konkluzion kritik, te shendoshe, pa ngjyrosje subjektive. Nen te njejten drite, une nuk nis diskutime qe te lendoj nje grup te caktuar personash, punen e ketij grupi, apo qe idete dhe mendimet e mia t'u pelqejne atyre apo cfaredo qofte. Prandaj, nuk e shoh te shendoshe tendencen e pergjigjes suaj, qe ne partence. Dikush me ka keshilluar te mos krijoj debat te vlefshem, per aq sa mund te kete vlere, nese debatuesi perballe teje ka nje tendence jo-pozitive qe ne partence. Mendoj se tani them ta marr parasysh ate keshille. Megjithate, nuk me le deshira ime per te germuar sa me thelle ne themelet e shtyllave te logjikes, duke u munduar te kuptoj retoriken dhe dialektiken tende, teksa permend atdhedashurine ne fushen e Shkencave Kompjuterike. Eshte vertete joshkencore te marresh per baze dialektike nje ndjenje apo nje teresi emocionesh (te mira, do te vecoja) per te argumentuar nevojen e kombit tone per nje fjalor(th) te fushes ne fjale. Nje projekt niset me nje sere objektivash, te cilat kerkon t'i arrije. Por, teksa vleresoj objektivat dhe ju, nismetaret, une nuk arrij te shoh, me mendjen time modeste, rendesine e ketyre objektivave mbi ardhmerine e kombit tone. Madje, nisur nga fakti qe kam kerkuar arsye racionale, tani po ve ne dyshim aftesite e mia profesionale.





> Përse duhet vëmë në peshore vlerat e gjuhës me vlerat e koncepteve? Përse të mos zhvillohen të dyja njëkohësisht? Me siguri do e kesh dëgjuar argumentin filozofik që konceptet kanë lindur vetëm pasi njerëzit kanë formuar gjuhën. Pak rëndësi ka nëse lindi gjuha apo koncepti i pari, por ajo që ka rëndësi është që komunikimi i qartë është i domosdoshëm për të mësuar konceptet.


Pyetjes se pare, qe besoj ua ke drejtuar edhe nismetareve te Projektit Fjalori, te cilet mbase nuk i shohin mire objektivat, por terhiqen nga ndjenjat shpirterore kombetare, po i jap nje pergjigje te perseritur, te cilen ta kam dhene edhe ne nje debat te vjetshem midis nesh. Vertet nga fakti qe vlerat konceptuale, shkencore jane, deri diku, reciprokisht ekskluzive nga vlerat gjuhesore _te nismes se projektit fjalor (dhe kete e kam theksuar ne italic (ose "te pjerret", sic mund ta perkthejme)_, nisa edhe une tezën time se rendesia e ketij projekti nuk eshte aspak aq me peshe sa rendesia e perhapjes se njohurive shkencore dhe teknologjike te vete fushes sone. Projekti Fjalori mund te jete i rendesishem ne rastin kur nje coban ne Llogara kerkon te mesoje kuptimin dhe rendesine e tastit te Windowsit ne tastjeren e nje laptopi Toshiba me procesor Centrino Duo. Ne te vertete, Projekti Fjalori eshte nisur ne vendin tone shekullin e kaluar, por nuk ka patur ndonje ndikim ne edukimin e cobaneve te Llogarase. Me kete dua te them se, per kohen aktuale, per momentet qe po kalon shoqeria shqiptare, nuk eshte aspak me rendesi nje projekt i koduar "Fjalori", se sa nje projekt i koduar "Njohuria". Per ke kerkon ta besh kete fjalor? Per mua?!

Ti thekson se "...komunikimi i qarte eshte i domosdoshem per te mesuar konceptet." Hmm, ne kete pike jam dakord me Feynman. Ti (jo ti personalisht) do te rritesh duke mesuar konceptet gjuhesore, e ne fund nuk do te dish asgje ose pothuaj asgje nga konceptet shkencore. E dallon, besoj, ku rreh shqetesimi im (dhe i Feynmanit).





> A nuk do duan Shqiptarët të përdorin kompjutera në gjuhën shqipe, të njëjtën gjuhë që kanë mësuar në shkollë e që flasin në shtëpi?


Ne nje bote globale, nuk e besoj. Te pakten une, jo. Njohuria ne fushen teknologjike (po e le jashte ate shkencore, se do te habitesh nga argumentat) kerkon marketim tangjibel. Nese ti ben nje marketim ne gjuhen shqipe, te siguroj se do te duhet ta perkthesh ne anglisht. Sidoqofte, ky eshte nje shembull minixhik dhe aspak nje argument. Argumenti qendron ne paragrafin e mesiperm, i cili eshte teper i rendesishem per t'u kuptuar mire, sipas mendimit tim.




> Vallë gjithë kombet e tjera që kanë përkthyer fjalët qenkan të pamend?


S;besoj te jene te pamend. Ajo qe besoj eshte dobesia ne argumentin tuaj teksa merrni per shembull nje vend tjeter per te nxjerre konkluzionin se i njejti projekti i koduar "Fjalor" do te ishte i domosdoshem ne menyre te barazvlefshme edhe per vendin tone. Ne fakt, ajo qe une gjykoj se do te ishte e domosdoshme per kete vend eshte _njohuria_.





> Tema si kjo janë pa asnjë vlerë dhe zakonisht *hapen nga ata që nuk vlerësojnë identitetin shqiptar*, gjuhën shqipe, shumica e tyre emigrantë prej vitesh, njerëz që kanë mësuar anglisht *dhe përtojnë të japin kontributin e tyre për zhvillimin e shqipes*.


I nderuar edspace dhe team-i tjeter i Projektit qe une pagezova "Fjalori", ju ftoj te dergoni aplikimet te institucioni gjuhesor i akademise se shkencave, ku ju pret edhe team-i tjeter per te vleresuar identitetin kombetar me perkthimin e fjales "stand by". Mendoj se ketij diskutimi midis nesh i erdhi fundi. Une nuk kam nje mendje dhe nje vleresim per identitetin tone aq sa ju, me sa kuptoj. Mbase kjo do t'i shtohet asaj listes sime qe permenda me lart, qe me detyron te ve ne dyshim aftesite e mia profesionale, madje edhe mendore.

----------


## Apollyon

Votova JO.

Jam mesuar me gjithcka qe mban Pc ne anglisht, nese do perkthehet shqip, sdo e keme idene se ca do bej ne PC!

Edhe them qe "edspace" ka folur totalisht kot. Me vjen keq qe po ta them, po shkrimi jot anon me shume nga patriotizmi, gje qe sduhet te ndodhe ( te pakten jo ne kte teme) Patriotizmi ktu nuk eshte aspak i nevojshem, edhe Borix ka bere mire qe e ka hap kte teme, edhe sdo te thote se eshte kundra Atdheut. Fjale boshe.

----------

